# Question about WCF Larger Catechism Q. 99



## HokieAirman (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a question about the Larger Catechism, question # 99. I'm having trouble explaining to my wife what answer #3 "That one and the same thing, in divers respects, is required or forbidden in several commandments.", and #5, the latter part, "and yet every particular duty is not to be done at all times."

I'm hazarding a guess that #3 means simply that "adultery" and "stealing" include related sins, but that meaning is found in #6.

I understand the first part of #5; that much is straightforward, but I'm thoroughly confounded as to the third clause. The scripture proof, Matt 12:7 doesn't really help me.

Vr'


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 5, 2008)

The first question, about the same thing being commanded or forbidden in different commandments, is simply to say that there is some overlap between the commandments, and that the same duties may be required by several commandments, and that the same sins may violate different commandments. For example, stealing may involve covetousness, murder may involve envy, etc. 

As for number 5, what is cleared there is that every good work, which is commanded in the Decalogue, cannot be done at all times, but there is a time for every good deed to be done in its place. For instance, Studying the Scriptures is a good work, but it cannot be done at all times--your mind may be required by your employer to pay attention to your duties. In fact, if you are studying when your employer is paying you for your time, and that study distracts you from the duty you owe to your employer for which he pays you, you are stealing from him. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## HokieAirman (Nov 5, 2008)

That's a huge help! Thank you!


----------

